# ¿Es el momento ahora de las monedas de 12 euros?



## Aferro (10 May 2010)

Hola.
Creo que las monedas de 12 euros españolas tienen unos 16 gramos de plata, es decir, media onza.
Viendo que en las páginas alemanas una monedas de 1/2 onza está por los 11 euros. ¿Son mas apetecibles ahora las de 12 euros que tienen una liquidez inmediata?

Espero opiniones.

Saludos.(Sigo comparnado de vez en cuando pakillos) )


----------



## luismarple (10 May 2010)

Hombre, si vas a invertir en balconchon siempre será mas interesante tener el dinerito en metales preciosos que siempre valdrán algo pase lo que pase que en papelito que en el peor de los casos no vale nada.

Otra cosa es que sea la ostia de pasta y al meter tanta moneda en el colchon acabes jodiendo el somier, que eso nunca lo avisan y pasa mas de lo que pensamos!!.

PD: No olviden cambiar el colchon de cara cada temporada y sustituirlo si tiene mas de 10 años.


----------



## benito camela (10 May 2010)

Aferro dijo:


> Hola.
> Creo que las monedas de 12 euros españolas tienen unos 16 gramos de plata, es decir, media onza.
> Viendo que en las páginas alemanas una monedas de 1/2 onza está por los 11 euros. ¿Son mas apetecibles ahora las de 12 euros que tienen una liquidez inmediata?
> 
> ...



No es mala idea comprar plata, mi opinion es que ahora el oro va a tener muchos altibajos, pero la plata va a subir ,sin parar.
Yo de todas maneras prefiero comprar oro, estos dias de subida de bolsa harán hueco para que se pueda comprar un poco mejor.


----------



## Aferro (10 May 2010)

"Se puede erigir un trono sobre las bayonetas, pero no te puedes sentar sobre ellas durante mucho tiempo"

"Se puede uno crear un bancolchon de monedas pero no podrá dormir sobre el mucho tiempo" by Aferro.

Hombre, yo digo tener unas 100-200 monedas.

Saludos.


----------



## luismarple (10 May 2010)

Mmmmm... veamos.... 200 monedas, a 18 gramos por moneda... 3 kilos y medio de monedas. Mientras las repartas bien por todo el colchon yo creo que no hay problemas.

Otra cosa es que se joda el latex al reaccionar con la plata o algo así, eso ya nunca se sabe.


----------



## kalapa (10 May 2010)

luismarple dijo:


> Mmmmm... veamos.... 200 monedas, a 18 gramos por moneda... 3 kilos y medio de monedas. Mientras las repartas bien por todo el colchon yo creo que no hay problemas.
> 
> *Otra cosa es que se joda el latex al reaccionar con la plata o algo así, eso ya nunca se sabe.*



Siempre puede meter las monedas en bolsas del Carrefour, ahora que vuelve a regalarlas.


----------



## luismarple (10 May 2010)

kalapa dijo:


> Siempre puede meter las monedas en bolsas del Carrefour, ahora que vuelve a regalarlas.



Hombre por favor!! se puede hacer bancolchon en un momento dado, pero lo que no se puede es ser chano!! como poco use bolsas de El Corte Inglés!! hombre, un poquito de estilo!! Las de papel de Versacce, D&G y similar no valen porque se desfondan.

Bolsas del Carrefour... hace falta ser miserable! hasta el Julian Munoz tuvo la delicadeza de guardar la pasta en bolsas de basura de las negras!! con cintita para cerrar arriba!!.


----------



## Aferro (10 May 2010)

Y segun tu experta opinión acumulo más monedas en la zona lumbar o en la cervical.

Saludos.


----------



## moskito (10 May 2010)

No tengo NPI del tema así que hago unas preguntas chorras:
¿Las monedas españolas de 12 de plata te las venden en cualquier oficina de banco? ¿O vas directamente al BdE?
¿Te las venden a 12 eypos o al ser de plata sube de precio? Supongo que depende de la cantidad de plata pero imagino que sería de gilis venderla por el valor facial, no?


PD: Aferro, guardalas en el bote de Colacao!


----------



## Tonyina (10 May 2010)

Hace ya bastantes semanas que abrieron la lista para reservarlas, hay tirada limitada y me imagino que a estas alturas ya no quedarán disponibles.


----------



## goldstar (10 May 2010)

moskito dijo:


> No tengo NPI del tema así que hago unas preguntas chorras:
> ¿Las monedas españolas de 12 de plata te las venden en cualquier oficina de banco? ¿O vas directamente al BdE?
> ¿Te las venden a 12 eypos o al ser de plata sube de precio? Supongo que depende de la cantidad de plata pero imagino que sería de gilis venderla por el valor facial, no?
> 
> ...



Las monedas españolas de 12 euros de plata son de curso legal unicamente en España. Las puedes pillar en cualquier oficina de banco a cambio de 12 euros de tu bolsillo o previo cargo en cuenta si eres cliente de ese banco/caja. Aunque es de gilis como tu dices, ir a comprar el pan y pagar con una moneda de 12 euros de plata sabiendo que hay media onza de plata en esa moneda :XX:

Saludos


----------



## Aferro (10 May 2010)

Hola.
Si las quieres comprar de forma anónima acercate a cualquier delegación del Banco de España en una capital de provincia grande. Ahí las tienes. Entregas los euros en papel y te dan los euros en plata. No hay nombres, ni DNI ni rastro, siempre y cuando no las compres a cientos. Y las compro de 10 en 10 o de 20 en 20 y por ahora ningún problema.
Saludos.


----------



## Aferro (10 May 2010)

Yo compre hace una semana en Valencia y quedaban bastantes (a ojo , mas de 100). Las emisiones ya fabricadas te costaran en el banco a 12 euros la moneda, por mucho que ahora suba la plata.
A ver si los expertos en plata del foro están comprando monedas de 12 euros y se están callando como putas ))
Saludos.


----------



## merche400 (10 May 2010)

pues yo cambié hace poco todas las que tenia. Necesitaba cash para un diamante ....y un Sandero


----------



## Germain (10 May 2010)

Aferro dijo:


> Yo compre hace una semana en Valencia y quedaban bastantes (a ojo , mas de 100). Las emisiones ya fabricadas te costaran en el banco a 12 euros la moneda, por mucho que ahora suba la plata.
> A ver si los expertos en plata del foro están comprando monedas de 12 euros y se están callando como putas ))
> Saludos.



Los expertos no sé, pero yo sí que tengo unas cuantas en el bancolchón, por si las moscas.  Me fío más de ellas que de los papeles.


----------



## Aferro (11 May 2010)

Tu ves Germain como en algo coincidimos ))

Saludos


----------



## Germain (11 May 2010)

Aferro dijo:


> Tu ves Germain como en algo coincidimos ))
> 
> Saludos



Es que la pela es la pela.


----------



## guanma (11 May 2010)

Perdonad mi ignorancia pero rectificarme si me equivoco.
Si hago una inversion de 120€ en monedas de 12 € tengo unos 166gr de plata.
Si hago la misma inversion en bullion a 16 euros tengo +- 227.5 gr de plata.
Ahora en el peor de los casos que tenga que venderlas, con las de 12 euros recupero 120 euros, mejor venderlas por euros que por precio de plata,si no lo he mirado mal el spot esta a 14,5?
Ahora bien si vendo las bullion a 14,5 unicamente recupero unos 105 euros.
No se si estoy en lo cierto, y es esto lo que quereis dar a entender?? muchas gracias..


----------



## Aferro (11 May 2010)

La ventaja de las monedas de 12 euros es que cuando te cansas de ellas o crees que la situación económica es estable vas al banco de españa y recuperas integramente tus euros en papel. Su ventaja es la liquidez. Las onzas de plata tienes que venderlas por ebay o a un conocido y eso lleva su tiempo y sus gastos. Con las de 12 eurso no piensas comerciar ni ganar euros simplemente pretendes salvaguardar tus euros (prefieres euros en plata que en papel). Si por desgracia hay una hecatombe financiera siempre te quedará el consuelo de tener algo de palta para comprar latunes o antibioticos o algún polvo furtivo en el valle ))

Saludos.


----------



## Aferro (11 May 2010)

Por cierto a los foreros veteranos ¿quien fue el que hablo por primera vez de los polvos a cambio de unas latas de escabeche? Eso es HISTORIA del Foro.

Saludos.


----------



## telele (12 May 2010)

No entiendo mucho de monedasa de plata, y viendo la página de la FNMT (Fábrica Nacional de Moneda y Timbre*>*Coleccionista*>*Moneda de colección*>*12 Euros-Año Internac. Planeta Tierra,http://www.fnmt.es/index.php?cha=collector&scha=14&page=224&spage=433) ... aparecen las monedas de 12€ en palta de ley pero con un precio de 20€ ¿se pueden comprar en una oficina de cualquier banco por 12€?


----------



## luismarple (12 May 2010)

Por cierto, que anoche estaba yo dando vueltas en la cama, no podía dormir porque había algo en mi cabeza que no encajaba y por fín lo entendí!! las monedas de plata de 12 euros no valdrán una mierda en caso de corralito! es mucho mejor el dinero de toda la vida!!

Me explico: Estas monedas solo valen en España, no? si España un día es expulsada del euro estas monedicas solo valdrán en España, como hasta ahora, y solo se podrán cambiar por neopesetas cuando vayas al banco, nunca por euros!!

Cuando en el Banco de España te las dan como si nada por algo será...


----------



## merche400 (12 May 2010)

luismarple dijo:


> Por cierto, que anoche estaba yo dando vueltas en la cama, no podía dormir porque había algo en mi cabeza que no encajaba y por fín lo entendí!! las monedas de plata de 12 euros no valdrán una mierda en caso de corralito! es mucho mejor el dinero de toda la vida!!
> 
> Me explico: Estas monedas solo valen en España, no? si España un día es expulsada del euro estas monedicas solo valdrán en España, como hasta ahora, *y solo se podrán cambiar por neopesetas cuando vayas al banco, nunca por euros*!!
> 
> Cuando en el Banco de España te las dan como si nada por algo será...



En ebay de Alemania, me consta, que hay algunas que otras que se venden a 14 o así. Vamos... que salida tendrán.


----------



## Germain (12 May 2010)

luismarple dijo:


> Por cierto, que anoche estaba yo dando vueltas en la cama, no podía dormir porque había algo en mi cabeza que no encajaba y por fín lo entendí!! las monedas de plata de 12 euros no valdrán una mierda en caso de corralito! es mucho mejor el dinero de toda la vida!!
> 
> Me explico: Estas monedas solo valen en España, no? si España un día es expulsada del euro estas monedicas solo valdrán en España, como hasta ahora, y solo se podrán cambiar por neopesetas cuando vayas al banco, nunca por euros!!
> 
> Cuando en el Banco de España te las dan como si nada por algo será...



Yo creo que cuando ocurra eso, el contenido en plata ya valdrá más que los 12 euros faciales.


----------



## Mk3 (12 May 2010)

Germain dijo:


> Yo creo que cuando ocurra eso, el contenido en plata ya valdrá más que los 12 euros faciales.



Amén. Las gallinas que salen por las que entran. O no poner todos los huevos en la misma cesta.


----------



## Tonyina (12 May 2010)

luismarple dijo:


> Me explico: Estas monedas solo valen en España, no? si España un día es expulsada del euro estas monedicas solo valdrán en España, como hasta ahora, y solo se podrán cambiar por neopesetas cuando vayas al banco, nunca por euros!!



Solo valen en España si piensas en euros, pero valen en todo el mundo si piensas en plata. En cualquier sitio las podrás vender "a peso" y te darán su valor en neopesetas o lo que sea que venga después del leiro, o en la moneda del país donde estés vendiéndolas


----------



## luismarple (12 May 2010)

Tonyina dijo:


> Solo valen en España si piensas en euros, pero valen en todo el mundo si piensas en plata. En cualquier sitio las podrás vender "a peso" y te darán su valor en neopesetas o lo que sea que venga después del leiro, o en la moneda del país donde estés vendiéndolas



Ya, pero hasta ahora, y todavía por mucho tiempo, la plata de esas monedas a precio de spot no vale ni por el forro 12 euros. Si vas a hacer bancolchon pensando que puedan echarnos del euro y ponernos la neopela a lo mejor es mucho mas interesante tener billetes de euro que monedas de plata porque un billete de 10 euros vale 10 euros europeos, pero una moneda de plata del banco de españa si pasamos a la neopeseta solo valdrá lo que valga su plata, que será menos que 12 euros europeos.

Que si el banco de españa larga esas monedas con tanta a alegría por algo será...


----------



## euriborfree (12 May 2010)

Aferro dijo:


> Por cierto a los foreros veteranos ¿quien fue el que hablo por primera vez de los polvos a cambio de unas latas de escabeche? Eso es HISTORIA del Foro.
> 
> Saludos.



Eso formaba parte de un mitico relato del forero Archimandrita


----------



## Mk3 (12 May 2010)

luismarple dijo:


> Ya, pero hasta ahora, y todavía por mucho tiempo, la plata de esas monedas a precio de spot no vale ni por el forro 12 euros.
> Que si el banco de españa larga esas monedas con tanta a alegría por algo será...



Joder, es que si las largara por 12 €uros valiendo 15 serían gilipollas... vamos. Bueno viendo lo que hicieron con el oro sí


----------



## luismarple (12 May 2010)

paspán dijo:


> Joder, es que si las largara por 12 €uros valiendo 15 serían gilipollas... vamos. Bueno viendo lo que hicieron con el oro sí



Lo del oro no se yo si fue tanta gilipollez... Desde luego lo vendieron a precio de risa y fue una gran cagada, pero a lo mejor si supiésemos quién compró el oro vemos que en realidad fue una jugada redonda para forrarse, sobre todo ellos, claro.


----------



## Germain (12 May 2010)

paspán dijo:


> Joder, es que si las largara por 12 €uros valiendo 15 serían gilipollas... vamos. Bueno viendo lo que hicieron con el oro sí



Tranquilo, que cuando la plata empiece a valer el valor facial esas monedas ya estarán agotadas.



luismarple dijo:


> Que si el banco de españa larga esas monedas con tanta a alegría por algo será...



No sé si fue Monster o Tiogilito quien lo explicó, pero el tema es que era un negociete para el Estado, ya que te vendía plata a precio de oro.


----------



## Pakillo (12 May 2010)

Aferro dijo:


> Hola.
> Creo que las monedas de 12 euros españolas tienen unos 16 gramos de plata, es decir, media onza.
> Viendo que en las páginas alemanas una monedas de 1/2 onza está por los 11 euros. ¿Son mas apetecibles ahora las de 12 euros que tienen una liquidez inmediata?
> 
> ...



La plata es de pobres. Invierte en Oro que siempre va parriba.


----------



## Vedast_borrado (5 Jun 2010)

¿Sabéis si hay alguna moneda de este tipo pero de más valor? Que no cobren nada extra quiero decir, euro por euro, como las de 12 en el Banco de España.


----------



## merche400 (5 Jun 2010)

Vedast dijo:


> ¿Sabéis si hay alguna moneda de este tipo pero de más valor? Que no cobren nada extra quiero decir, euro por euro, como las de 12 en el Banco de España.




Estas son de la fnmt de Francia.... 500 euracos ¿te sirve?


----------



## elefante (6 Jun 2010)

Esas monedas son una apuesta fuerte:

* La plata que llevan vale unos 7€ a precios actuales de la plata. La plata tendría que subir un 50-60% para recuperar la "inversión". Los 12€ solo son válidos para el Banco de España, no sirven en Francia, Alemania, etc
ESCENARIOS

A) Si España sale del euro y en la eurozona no hay inflación alta, solo podrás cambiarlas por neopesetas o venderlas por su valor en plata (unos 7€)

B) Si España permanece en el euro, palmarás todos los años un 2%, lo cual es bastante aceptable, pero también podrías haberlo hecho con billetes normales, con la ventaja adicional de estar mejor posicionado en el escenario A

C) Inflación alta en la zona euro: en este caso, la plata irá hacia arriba y esta es una buena apuesta, aunque mucho peor que comprar morralla de plata o cubiertos viejos al peso directamente

En definitiva, solo son verdaderamente útiles si apostamos por inflación alta en la zona euro o pensamos que el precio de la plata se va a triplicar.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (6 Jun 2010)

luismarple dijo:


> un billete de 10 euros vale 10 euros europeos, pero una moneda de plata del banco de españa si pasamos a la neopeseta solo valdrá lo que valga su plata, que será menos que 12 euros europeos.




Hablas mucho desde la ignorancia. Las monedas de 12 euros de valor facial son de curso legal en España. El BdE está obligado a aceptarlas a su valor facial. La directiva que regula las monedas conmemorativas es europea y les otorga el estátus de moneda de curso legal limitada el pais de acuñación.



luismarple dijo:


> Que si el banco de españa larga esas monedas con tanta a alegría por algo será...




Porque vende plata al doble de su valor de mercado. Aunque también se compremete a aceptarla al mismo valor, pocas monedas regresarán al banco.



elefante dijo:


> A) Si España sale del euro y en la eurozona no hay inflación alta, solo podrás cambiarlas por neopesetas o venderlas por su valor en plata (unos 7€).




Mismo error que el forero anterior. En lo que respecta al Banco de España son equivalentes a un billete de 12 euros. Las emisiones se publican en el BOE con el rango de curso legal.


----------



## Vedast_borrado (6 Jun 2010)

merche400 dijo:


> Estas son de la fnmt de Francia.... 500 euracos ¿te sirve?



¿Pero te las venden por 500 euros? Supongo que será sólo en Francia y encima sólo servirán allí, no me convence si es así :s




elefante dijo:


> B) Si España permanece en el euro, palmarás todos los años un 2%, lo cual es bastante aceptable, pero también podrías haberlo hecho con billetes normales, con la ventaja adicional de estar mejor posicionado en el escenario A
> 
> En definitiva, solo son verdaderamente útiles si apostamos por inflación alta en la zona euro o pensamos que el precio de la plata se va a triplicar.



Sobre B, si de todas maneras querrías tener dinero en metálico, no pierdes nada. Lo único es que ocupan más las monedas que billetes grandes.

Si pensamos que habrá inflación alta o la plata subirá, la cosa sería invertir directamente en plata con el overspot menor posible. La gracia de estas monedas es que si quieres tener dinero en metálico, es mejor que sea de esta manera, por tener más valor intrínseco que los billetes.


----------



## Vedast_borrado (6 Jun 2010)

TradingMetales dijo:


> Porque realmente la plata es más importante que el Oro en estos momentos, y un diferencial donde el oro vale 65 veces más que la plata, tenderá a corregir.
> 
> Si veis las reservas históricas de Oro y Plata de bancos centrales, cotizaban al oro 15 veces más caro que la Plata. De 15 veces a 65 veces hay mucho camino. ¿Estarían equivocados los bancos, o en el oro empieza a haber una burbujilla?



A mí el argumento este no me acaba de convencer. ¿Por qué tendría que acercarse a esa relación de 15 a 1?


----------



## Enrico Zola (6 Jun 2010)

Tambien la tienes mas pequeña,

(edito: ojo que al pinchar te redimensiona la página, mejor segundo boton abrir en otra página)
http://www.electacollections.com/ShowImage.aspx?Image=Images/Products/250%20E%20Fr%2009.jpg

Por ejemplo esta moneda de 250 euros, te la venden en francia por... 250 euros, creo que solo vale para francia, y es oro 920/1000, y pesa 8,45 gramos

de todos modos los franceses hacen muchas monedas de estas

Gold coins - Coins


----------



## puntodecontrol (7 Jun 2010)

Enrico Zola dijo:


> Tambien la tienes mas pequeña,
> 
> (edito: ojo que al pinchar te redimensiona la página, mejor segundo boton abrir en otra página)
> http://www.electacollections.com/ShowImage.aspx?Image=Images/Products/250%20E%20Fr%2009.jpg
> ...



el tema es que estan agotadiiiiiiiisimas y aun no han salido a la venta las de este año, ke salen este mes de Junio, pero con las reservas agotaron todas...


----------



## Vedast_borrado (7 Jun 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> el tema es que estan agotadiiiiiiiisimas y aun no han salido a la venta las de este año, ke salen este mes de Junio, pero con las reservas agotaron todas...



Y además imagino que se comprarán sólo allí, ¿no? En el equivalente del Banco de España.


----------



## puntodecontrol (7 Jun 2010)

Vedast dijo:


> Y además imagino que se comprarán sólo allí, ¿no? En el equivalente del Banco de España.



si, solo alli, yo voy en 7 dias y que pilarlas, pero se me paso el dia de la reserva online y cuando mire al cabo d eun par de dias, TODAS agotadas...


----------



## Enrico Zola (7 Jun 2010)

Y donde las pillas, tienes que irte hasta paris o se pueden reservar en las oficinas de correos?. Es que en la poste de Modane (francia), que lo tengo muy cerca de mi casa, hace poco vi algo de reservas de monedas pero no le presté mucha atencion.

Serían estas?...merde

Cuando vuelvas al botxo ya nos contarás si te has hecho con alguna.


----------



## Vedast_borrado (7 Jun 2010)

¿Sería posible pedir ese tipo de monedas desde un banco francés con oficinas en España? ¿BNP?


----------



## femstore (7 Jun 2010)

Aqui hay muchos comerciantes que las traen con un 10-20% sobre el precio oficial.
Para futuras monedas, si me avisáis con tiempo os puedo conseguir las que queráis de Francia..eso sí, necesito confirmación antes de su emisión ya que conozco a los distribuidores oficiales y si no es con tiempo no me reservan ni el folder :XX:


----------



## puntodecontrol (7 Jun 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Aqui hay muchos comerciantes que las traen con un 10-20% sobre el precio oficial.
> Para futuras monedas, si me avisáis con tiempo os puedo conseguir las que queráis de Francia..eso sí, necesito confirmación antes de su emisión ya que conozco a los distribuidores oficiales y si no es con tiempo no me reservan ni el folder :XX:



Gracias femstore.

Ya sabemos que los "comerciantes" meten su buen sablazo...
tiene cojones, un 10-20% y seguro que a ellos se las venden por menos o se las traen gratis....
Prefiero gastar ese 10-20% en un finde en francia de vacaciones que darselos a un ladronzuelo....

Por cierto, tu a que precio nos las traerias? Al oficial?? Si es asi, avisanos en el foro porque me interesan MUY MUCHO.


----------



## femstore (7 Jun 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Gracias femstore.
> 
> Ya sabemos que los "comerciantes" meten su buen sablazo...
> tiene cojones, un 10-20% y seguro que a ellos se las venden por menos o se las traen gratis....
> ...



Tampoco te creas....un 10-20% sobre el precio oficial no quiere decir que sea lo que ellos ganen, ya que para poder comprar por debajo del precio oficial hay que hacer pedidos de más de 5000 euros y muchos comerciantes no pueden, prefieren comprar 10 monedas y pagar un 15% por encima para ganarse otro 5%.

Yo normalmente sólo hago pedidos fuertes cuando las monedas tienen buena salida y revalorización numismática, no cuando estén cercanas al bullion.
Aún asi, si me avisais con tiempo y el pedido es considerable, si, puedo conseguir al precio oficial, o en caso de ser un pedido muy considerable, por debajo del precio oficial.
En caso de tener que pedir 2 monedas prefiero ni molestar :XX:


----------



## femstore (7 Jun 2010)

Por cierto, las de 500 euros, suelen ser de 5 oz, por tanto, nunca van a valor facial


----------



## puntodecontrol (7 Jun 2010)

Con 10-20 foreros que seamos ya es un pedido considerable....

*Esta vale 500 € y tiene valor facial de 500 €*
500 € Gold Brilliant Uncirculated 2010 -

*Esta vale 250 € y tiene valor facial de 250 €*
250 € Gold Brilliant Uncirculated 2009 -

*Esta vale 100 € y tiene valor facial de 100 € *
100 € Gold Brilliant Uncirculated 2010 -

Yo me pillaria una de cada valor...


----------



## Enrico Zola (7 Jun 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Con 10-20 foreros que seamos ya es un pedido considerable....
> 
> *Esta vale 500 € y tiene valor facial de 500 €*
> 
> ...



A mi el valor facial me interesa muy poco, porque lo compraría como inversion muy futura, interesandome el oro que tiene dentro y la facilidad venta futura, pero si por volumen de ventas las podemos sacar mas barato...

Si mis calculos son correctos, la de 500 euros a 41,5 el gramo... como que no, pero las otras... podría ser, si empezamos a mover el tema yo me apunto.

puntodecontrol podriamos hasta compratir gastos de envio, mis padres son de la peña/abusu:XX:


----------



## Enrico Zola (7 Jun 2010)

Las de 250 euros son prácticamente como los soveranos. monedas de 1/4

250 euros, 920/1000, 8,45 gramos, 22 mm- precio 250 euros
soverano, 916/1000, 7,98 gramos, 22 mm - precio 250 (aprox)

las de 100 euros son las de 1/10 como pillarte una minifilarmonica

minifilarmonica, 999/1000, 3,110 gramos,15mm, sobre los 116-120 euros
100 euros,999/100, 3,10 gramos, 15mm, 100 euros

lo malo es que parece que salen para el 20 de septiembre y para entonces quien sabe como andará el oro, igual pega un subidón como el de esta tarde...


----------



## puntodecontrol (7 Jun 2010)

Enrico Zola dijo:


> Las de 250 euros son prácticamente como los soveranos. monedas de 1/4
> 
> 250 euros, 920/1000, 8,45 gramos, 22 mm- precio 250 euros
> soverano, 916/1000, 7,98 gramos, 22 mm - precio 250 (aprox)
> ...



da igual, estan TODAS agotadas, las que salen este mes de Junio y las de Septiembre.... :-(

A ver si femstore puede conseguirnos algunas de sus proveedores....

Lo bueno de que tengan el valor facial = que el de venta, es que si el oro baja un 90%, esa moneda no pierde valor, en el banco de francia te la cambiaran por el valor facial, como las monedas de plata de aqui, pero mejor, pues es oro y no lleva tanto overspot


----------



## syn (7 Jun 2010)

Y yo desde mi ignorancia me pregunto... si sube mucho el precio del oro una de dos

O no podrán venderlas al precio facial
O cambiaran el valor facial
O las harán con menos oro...

No creo que los franceses se dediquen a regalar oro por amor al arte...

Hoy los precios están pegando una buena subida:

Oro: 1034.88 € +1.43%
Plata: 15,16 € + 4,28%

Lo de la plata ha sido bastante brusco, no se que habrá pasado.
¿Volverán las camaras fotográficas de carrete y Kodak ha hecho pedido...? jeje


----------



## vidarr (7 Jun 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> da igual, estan TODAS agotadas, las que salen este mes de Junio y las de Septiembre.... :-(



Pues la de 100€ tiene el enlace a la shopping cart... ¿por qué dices que está agotada?


----------



## syn (7 Jun 2010)

vidarr dijo:


> Pues la de 100€ tiene el enlace a la shopping cart... ¿por qué dices que está agotada?



Es cierto pero te dejan comprar como máximo 1 :S


----------



## puntodecontrol (7 Jun 2010)

syn dijo:


> Es cierto pero te dejan comprar como máximo 1 :S



Ostias.... pos han puesto ahora... la ultima vez que mire salia como agotada....

Como ya estaba registrado he ido a pillar una, pero por los gastos de envio me meten 12 eurazos!!!! lo cual dista mucho del precio de compra.

A ver si se pasa femstore y nos la puede pidar al precio de venta normal o asi, pues a mi me interesaria mas pillarlas en francia, pero por lo visto no pone nada de recogida local...

Esque si se podrian comprar y luego repartirlas entre 10 foreros ni tan mal, pero un +12% en gastos de envio es un pico....


----------



## Enrico Zola (7 Jun 2010)

Tener que esperar hasta el 20 de septiembre, y pagar 12 euros de expedición para poderte llevar como máximo una moneda del tamaño de un céntimo de euro en oro... Es que el día que te llegue no te va a hacer ni ilusión...

Si te permitieran mas todavía


----------



## Vedast_borrado (7 Jun 2010)

A mí también me interesarían unas monedas, pero pagando el valor facial o muy muy poco más. ¿Creéis que se podría tramitar desde un banco francés con oficinas en España?


----------



## femstore (7 Jun 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Con 10-20 foreros que seamos ya es un pedido considerable....



10-20 monedas no me sirven como pedido considerable. Para que os hagáis una idea...si compro menos de 25 piezas de cada tipo, soy un cliente "normal", es decir, facial + x%, seguramente entre el 10 y el 20%.
A partir de 50 empiezo a sacar precio oficial, y a partir de 150 piezas de cada tipo tengo precio por debajo de salida, es decir, que las podría vender a precio facial de la moneda o un poquito menos.


La casa de la moneda de Francia saca emisiones vendidas completamente y distribuidas antes de ser emitidas. Se quedan un pequeño % para vender en su web y el % mayor queda distribuido antes de su salida oficial (como es una tirada grande, de esta forma se puede especular con su valor numismático. Si fuera una tirada corta, no sería necesario hacer esto pues la demanda de los particulares haría el trabajo).


----------



## Vedast_borrado (7 Jun 2010)

femstore dijo:


> 10-20 monedas no me sirven como pedido considerable. Para que os hagáis una idea...si compro menos de 25 piezas de cada tipo, soy un cliente "normal", es decir, facial + x%, seguramente entre el 10 y el 20%.
> A partir de 50 empiezo a sacar precio oficial, y a partir de 150 piezas de cada tipo tengo precio por debajo de salida, es decir, que las podría vender a precio facial de la moneda o un poquito menos.
> 
> 
> La casa de la moneda de Francia saca emisiones vendidas completamente y distribuidas antes de ser emitidas. Se quedan un pequeño % para vender en su web y el % mayor queda distribuido antes de su salida oficial (como es una tirada grande, de esta forma se puede especular con su valor numismático. Si fuera una tirada corta, no sería necesario hacer esto pues la demanda de los particulares haría el trabajo).



Hombre, si hay bastante gente interesada, llegar a 50 monedas no creo que sea un problema. 150 ya lo veo más complicado, a menos que sean de las de 100 euros...

¿Se han hecho más pedidos conjuntos de este tipo antes en el foro?


----------



## merche400 (7 Jun 2010)

Jooo...ostias... que son 100 euros a valor facial o casi y, encima, a precio del spot.

De lo poco que sé...me parece que sería un muy buen seguro. Si femstore se lleva el 5% o menos  , tambien sería un precio guapo.


----------



## femstore (7 Jun 2010)

merche400 dijo:


> Jooo...ostias... que son 100 euros a valor facial o casi y, encima, a precio del spot.
> 
> De lo poco que sé...me parece que sería un muy buen seguro. Si femstore se lleva el 5% o menos  , tambien sería un precio guapo.



Mañana os digo el precio que me dan para poca cantidad....a ver si no os asusto :XX:


----------



## merche400 (7 Jun 2010)

yo ahora tengo mucho cash....(bueno... mi mujer...claro :o )


----------



## bentox (7 Jun 2010)

Hombre si el precio de las de 100€ es decente yo estaría interesado también.

A ver si la final entre todos podemos conseguir un mega pedido :baba: y conseguir hacer negocio todos


----------



## Vedast_borrado (7 Jun 2010)

merche400 dijo:


> Jooo...ostias... que son 100 euros a valor facial o casi y, encima, a precio del spot.



Si es así de verdad, seguro que no quedan XD

Si aún se pueden conseguir, llegamos a las 150 fácil


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (7 Jun 2010)

Apúntenme por favor.


----------



## puntodecontrol (7 Jun 2010)

Yo habia dicho una de cada por 500 € + 250 € + 100 € = 850 € que ya es algo considerable.

Pero si son solo las de 100 € podria pillar 4 o 5 tranquilamente.

Yo creo que 100-150 monedas se pueden pillar sin problemas en el foro.

Joder, estan al preciod el spot y si baja y alguien quiere cash, en el mercado numi le daran lo mismo + % pequeño, y sino al BdF que le daran el valor facial.

Venga femstore, danos una alegria


----------



## femstore (7 Jun 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Yo habia dicho una de cada por 500 € + 250 € + 100 € = 850 € que ya es algo considerable.
> 
> Pero si son solo las de 100 € podria pillar 4 o 5 tranquilamente.
> 
> ...




Mañana espero darla...
Eso si, ya os aviso, que olvidaros de estas monedas en el mercado numis....salida NULA. Estas monedas "modernas" no las conocen el 95% de los numis, es decir, que si no las conocen no las compran, y de lo que queda..el 3% no paga 500 por una moneda de francia ni de coña y el otro 2% os la querrá cambiar por otras monedas por que no tendrá liquidez. Sólo os quedaría encontrar un coleccionista y en España desgraciadamente los coleccionistas actuales no se gastan más de 10 euros por moneda de forma general (siempre hay pudientes, pero creedme que conozco el panorama :XX


500 euros siempre os darán, pero la tendréis que vender en Ebay o en Francia, aqui quedan lejos del mercado general.

Yo cuando comerciaba con euros tenía monedas de 100, 200 y 500 euros que me resultaron IMPOSIBLES de vender en el mercado español. 

También aviso, que a mi estas monedas no me interesan en absoluto, el precio que me den es el precio que os diré. Mi negocio no son estas monedas pero si puedo conseguirlas a buen precio no me importa, usaré el mismo pedido para comprar otras monedas interesantes para mi y ahorrarme los gastos de envío.

PD: no las recompraré en el futuro, lo aviso de antemano por si acaso


A mi me interesan monedas como las de 50 euros de Asterix (Francia), que en su día salieron a 50 euros (5oz de plata) y a día de hoy las puedes meter en ebay a 1 euro de salida que terminará por encima de los 300 seguro...


----------



## puntodecontrol (7 Jun 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Mañana espero darla...
> Eso si, ya os aviso, que olvidaros de estas monedas en el mercado numis....salida NULA. Estas monedas "modernas" no las conocen el 95% de los numis, es decir, que si no las conocen no las compran, y de lo que queda..el 3% no paga 500 por una moneda de francia ni de coña y el otro 2% os la querrá cambiar por otras monedas por que no tendrá liquidez. Sólo os quedaría encontrar un coleccionista y en España desgraciadamente los coleccionistas actuales no se gastan más de 10 euros por moneda de forma general (siempre hay pudientes, pero creedme que conozco el panorama :XX
> 
> 
> ...



Espero ansiado tus noticias de mañana....

Si sale bien, incluso aprovechare para pillarte algo mas si tienes bullion xD


----------



## femstore (7 Jun 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Espero ansiado tus noticias de mañana....
> 
> Si sale bien, incluso aprovechare para pillarte algo mas si tienes bullion xD



Deja Deja..yo paso de bullion hasta que no vuelva a un precio normal para poder vender a 18 e en mercado numismático. :XX:


----------



## Monsterspeculator (7 Jun 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Mañana espero darla...
> Eso si, ya os aviso, que olvidaros de estas monedas en el mercado numis....salida NULA. Estas monedas "modernas" no las conocen el 95% de los numis, es decir, que si no las conocen no las compran, y de lo que queda..el 3% no paga 500 por una moneda de francia ni de coña y el otro 2% os la querrá cambiar por otras monedas por que no tendrá liquidez. Sólo os quedaría encontrar un coleccionista y en España desgraciadamente los coleccionistas actuales no se gastan más de 10 euros por moneda de forma general (siempre hay pudientes, pero creedme que conozco el panorama :XX
> 
> 
> ...




A ver, a ver que andáis un poco despistados con las monedas francesas.

Esas monedas ya no las pilláis al valor facial ni de coña. Las tiradas con muy limitadas y se negocian bastante más caras que el valor facial. Para comprarlas había que hacer la reserva, y había cola (una por persona) el primer día. Se venden perfectamente por encima del valor facial.


----------



## 7º_Día (7 Jun 2010)

A ver si os animáis los capitalistas del foro, sí hombre, sí, esos que ganan más de 60.000 y están dotados cual si fueran ponys de feria.:XX:

Por mi parte he encargado a femstore que, si al final sale "palante", me reserve 20 piezas, espero contribuir, aunque sea modestamente, a que nos salgan a buen precio.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Enrico Zola (8 Jun 2010)

la de 500 euros no esta a precio de spot, sino muy por encima. Por 500 euros encuentras media onza filarmonica por ejemplo, que tiene 15,55 gramos de oro contra 12 de los "500eurs". 

Lo unico positivo es que gastas 500 euros y en francia lo cambias en seguida por ese valor facial... pero si el euro se va al garete... ese valor facial te importara muy poco, pues es el oro que contiene dentro lo que importa.

En un escenario con el euro al garete, si la moneda no tiene salida numi, la salida valor facial es ridicula y tengo que venderla por el oro que contiene, prefiero tener la media filarmonica en la mano, poque es mas conocida, se vende rapido y facil, y contiene mas oro que los "500eur".

escenario 2

Imaginemos que la onza de oro en el futuro sigue subiendo y se pone a 2000. por lo tanto media onza 1000 euros. Por cuanto vas a cambiar tu "moneda de 500" por 500 euros o por su valor en oro 1000 euros... el valor facial vuelve a darte igual. Ese dia preferiré tener mi media maple, porque tiene mas oro dentro y se vende mas facil.

al menos para el largo plazo,no se por comentar...


----------



## Vedast_borrado (8 Jun 2010)

Enrico Zola dijo:


> la de 500 euros no esta a precio de spot, sino muy por encima. Por 500 euros encuentras media onza filarmonica por ejemplo, que tiene 15,55 gramos de oro contra 12 de los "500eurs".
> 
> Lo unico positivo es que gastas 500 euros y en francia lo cambias en seguida por ese valor facial... pero si el euro se va al garete... ese valor facial te importara muy poco, pues es el oro que contiene dentro lo que importa.
> 
> ...



Ya, realmente el único escenario en que es mejor la moneda de 500 euros que media filarmónica (sería menos, como está el oro ahora) es si el oro bajara tanto como para ser más 500 euros que la media filarmónica, lo cual no parece muy probable.

Otra cosa buena de las monedas estas, además de que las puedes usar como billetes, es que si decides volverlas a transformar en papel, no te cobran ninguna comisión (ni tan poco al comprarlas).


----------



## Monsterspeculator (8 Jun 2010)

Enrico Zola dijo:


> Y donde las pillas, tienes que irte hasta paris o se pueden reservar en las oficinas de correos?. Es que en la poste de Modane (francia), que lo tengo muy cerca de mi casa, hace poco vi algo de reservas de monedas pero no le presté mucha atencion.
> 
> Serían estas?...merde
> 
> Cuando vuelvas al botxo ya nos contarás si te has hecho con alguna.



En las oficinas de La Poste puedes encargar 1 por persona (y si te ligas a la "factrice" alguna más...), pero tienes que ir el primer día para encargarlas y hay que madrugar y hacer cola. Se agotan enseguida.


----------



## Enrico Zola (8 Jun 2010)

no hay problema por madrugar e irme a modane, donde es un pueblo de montaña muy pequeño y no creo que a los aldeanos les interese el oro (nunca se sabe), y por otra parte la fractice me cuido mi coche (matricula española), que lo aparqué por 1 semana en el parking de la poste jejeje, asi que eso medio ganado.

lo malo es que desde bardonecchia a modane esta el tunel de coches mas grande del mundo, tunel del frejus, que tiene 13 kilometros y atraviesa los alpes. 45 euros pasarlo, convierte mi moneda un poco cara...

por cierto monster, tus graficos a esta hora parecen el juego de busca las 7 diferencias


----------



## Monsterspeculator (8 Jun 2010)

Enrico Zola dijo:


> no hay problema por madrugar e irme a modane, donde es un pueblo de montaña muy pequeño y no creo que a los aldeanos les interese el oro (nunca se sabe), y por otra parte la fractice me cuido mi coche (matricula española), que lo aparqué por 1 semana en el parking de la poste jejeje, asi que eso medio ganado.
> 
> lo malo es que desde bardonecchia a modane esta el tunel de coches mas grande del mundo, tunel del frejus, que tiene 13 kilometros y atraviesa los alpes. 45 euros pasarlo, convierte mi moneda un poco cara...
> 
> por cierto monster, tus graficos a esta hora parecen el juego de busca las 7 diferencias



En las oficinas de La Poste, la cuota es proporcional a lo grande de la localidad...Se puede encargar la moneda online. Si te lo envían a Francia sólo son 5 euracos más. ¡Al spot!

Por cierto...han salido hoy...Pasado seguramente no queden...


----------



## puntodecontrol (8 Jun 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> En las oficinas de La Poste, la cuota es proporcional a lo grande de la localidad...Se puede encargar la moneda online. Si te lo envían a Francia sólo son 5 euracos más. ¡Al spot!
> 
> Por cierto...han salido hoy...Pasado seguramente no queden...



y como se encargan online y se recojen en francia??? en 9 dias estare en paris y si podria pillarlas alli seria la ostia no pagar los 12 € de envio....


----------



## femstore (8 Jun 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> A ver, a ver que andáis un poco despistados con las monedas francesas.
> 
> Esas monedas ya no las pilláis al valor facial ni de coña. Las tiradas con muy limitadas y se negocian bastante más caras que el valor facial. Para comprarlas había que hacer la reserva, y había cola (una por persona) el primer día. Se venden perfectamente por encima del valor facial.



Hombre, sinceramente, creo que de despistado ando poco....
Es una tirada bastante grande...25.000 por moneda y en Francia sólo venden un pequeño % pues tienen distribuidores oficiales (que las compran por debajo de precio oficial) que son los que se encargan de dar a conocer dichas monedas.

Personalmente conozco más de un distribuidor que ofrece a la venta más de 500 piezas, y se que es totalmente cierto, pues otros años ha sido asi....y este año no va a ser diferente.
Por otro lado, este año en la feria de Berlin los bancos sólo daban 1 set/moneda por persona, y yo vine con 845 sets de españa 
Los bancos y mints sólo venden 1 unidad a particulares, pero mayoristas y comerciantes es otra cosa diferente. La casa de la moneda vive de la distribución que hacen X personas de sus monedas, y no pueden dejar a esas personas sin sus miles de monedas porque entonces no vuelven a ayudarles con la venta de sus creaciones.


También Francia vende la moneda de Picasso..una por persona y yo llevo compradas más de 900 piezas....asique vamos, que eso de que una por persona...sólo para particulares.


----------



## femstore (8 Jun 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> En las oficinas de La Poste puedes encargar 1 por persona (y si te ligas a la "factrice" alguna más...), pero tienes que ir el primer día para encargarlas y hay que madrugar y hacer cola. Se agotan enseguida.



En las oficinas de La Poste sólo venden 1 por persona y necesitas ser frances o suizo para poder comprarla *si la demanda es elevada.* 
Que vaya alguien y lo cuente si no lo creeis....pero recordad que los franceses son tan soberbios que los argentinos parecen humildes a su lado :XX: Primero lo suyo, luego lo de los demás (en negocios)


----------



## femstore (8 Jun 2010)

7º_Día dijo:


> A ver si os animáis los capitalistas del foro, sí hombre, sí, esos que ganan más de 60.000 y están dotados cual si fueran ponys de feria.:XX:
> 
> Por mi parte he encargado a femstore que, si al final sale "palante", me reserve 20 piezas, espero contribuir, aunque sea modestamente, a que nos salgan a buen precio.
> 
> Un saludo a todos.



Reservadas.

Con las tuyas ya vais por 80 piezas de 100 euros, y 15 de 500....

A ver si me confirman precios y cantidad. De todos modos he preguntado a varios distribuidores, y en caso de que no pueda el primero aportarme cantidad para todos, lo ajustaré con el segundo o el tercero.

Los precios los pondré según estos distribuidores. No se si me darán todos los mismos precios, pero confio plenamente en el primero....que por otro lado, tampoco se cuantas monedas va a poder enviarme todavía...pero en su listado para más de 150 piezas sale muy bien de precio.


EDITO: Quien quiera factura, que me lo diga también..


----------



## destroysistema (8 Jun 2010)

Hola Femstore,

a la espera del precio final, estaria interesado en reservar 10 piezas de 100.

Un saludo.


----------



## capuser (8 Jun 2010)

Jodo... pues yo me apunto también, aunque ahora estoy fuera de mi periodo de carga.... 

De momento me pillaria 3 de 100€, por esto de regalar a familiares por cumpleaños y todo esto... 

Femstore, tiene el MP correspondiente.


----------



## EL_CAMPECHANO82 (8 Jun 2010)

Entonces que me entere. 
Las interesantes serian las de 100 y 250 € que va facial y valor en oro similar al spot. 
Pero no tienen tanta salida como filarmonica y maple y en el caso de que un dia tengas que venderlas por ebay las francesas puede ser un fracaso. Ademas de llevar menos oro. 

Entoces no me entero ¿que me interesa comprar? ¿euros de oro, filarmonicas o maple?


----------



## femstore (8 Jun 2010)

memento_ser dijo:


> Entonces que me entere.
> Las interesantes serian las de 100 y 250 € que va facial y valor en oro similar al spot.
> Pero no tienen tanta salida como filarmonica y maple y en el caso de que un dia tengas que venderlas por ebay las francesas puede ser un fracaso. Ademas de llevar menos oro.
> 
> Entoces no me entero ¿que me interesa comprar? ¿euros de oro, filarmonicas o maple?



Todas tienen buena salida internacional.

Nacionalmente, las monedas euro no tienen mercado


----------



## puntodecontrol (8 Jun 2010)

memento_ser dijo:


> Entonces que me entere.
> Las interesantes serian las de 100 y 250 € que va facial y valor en oro similar al spot.
> Pero no tienen tanta salida como filarmonica y maple y en el caso de que un dia tengas que venderlas por ebay las francesas puede ser un fracaso. Ademas de llevar menos oro.
> 
> Entoces no me entero ¿que me interesa comprar? ¿euros de oro, filarmonicas o maple?



Imagina que ahora mismo se venden al precio del spot (que es casi que si con la subida de hoy)

si el oro sube, tu moneda vale mas pues el oro vale mas que el valor facial de la moneda.
si el oro baja, tu moneda valdra lo mismo que pagaste por ella.

Creo que es el mejor seguro que existe ante la devaluacion de euro, salida de este,....


----------



## femstore (8 Jun 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Imagina que ahora mismo se venden al precio del spot (que es casi que si con la subida de hoy)
> 
> si el oro sube, tu moneda vale mas pues el oro vale mas que el valor facial de la moneda.
> si el oro baja, tu moneda valdra lo mismo que pagaste por ella.
> ...



Ten en cuenta que no deja de ser una *moneda conmemorativa de curso legal*. Esto supone que sólo podrá ser canjeada oficialmente en Francia...siempre que la quieran aceptar...pero debido a su peso en oro supongo que no habrá problema en venderla al peso.

Fíjate que me estoy hasta planteado presentar un proyecto para crear una moneda de 1 oz de oro, con un valor facial cercano al spot (por ejemplo 3500 dolares de Palau...o X euros de Malta o Chipre) para fomentar su comercialización....:XX:


----------



## puntodecontrol (8 Jun 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Ten en cuenta que no deja de ser una *moneda conmemorativa de curso legal*. Esto supone que sólo podrá ser canjeada oficialmente en Francia...siempre que la quieran aceptar...pero debido a su peso en oro supongo que no habrá problema en venderla al peso.
> 
> Fíjate que me estoy hasta planteado presentar un proyecto para crear una moneda de 1 oz de oro, con un valor facial cercano al spot (por ejemplo 3500 dolares de Palau...o X euros de Malta o Chipre) para fomentar su comercialización....:XX:



Si lo haces con euros de chipre o malta puede que me apunte, pero de palau.... desconzco su moneda y lo estable que es XDDD

A ver si nos dices algo de las de francia, que tengo entre manos otro negociete con unas liberty de USA y tengo que "dividir fondos" xD


----------



## Enrico Zola (8 Jun 2010)

femstore dijo:


> (por ejemplo 3500 dolares de Palau...



Femstore, anda que no te gustan a ti las islas del pacifico que no? cook tuvalu palao...:XX:


----------



## puntodecontrol (8 Jun 2010)

Enrico Zola dijo:


> Femstore, anda que no te gustan a ti las islas del pacifico que no? cook tuvalu palao...:XX:



el cabron lo hace pa pagarse viajecitos al caribe gratis gracias a las moneditas.... )))


----------



## Enrico Zola (8 Jun 2010)

NO, yo lo digo porque si os meteis en su página (*publicidad* * publicidad*) tiene un huevo de monedas de esas islas del pacifico a parte de otras monedas muy interesantes.

(femstore quiero 4 monedas de plata gratis por esta publi que te hago):XX::XX:


----------



## TorNO (8 Jun 2010)

Pues no es mala idea esto de tener "una central de compras" en el foro, gracias femstore.

Yo contribuyo al pedido común con 2 de 100 €.

Femstore, te he enviado un mp.


----------



## sakeo (8 Jun 2010)

Recordar que este hilo es para hablar de la moneda de 12€

dicho lo cual digo:

El lunes por la mañana estuve en el BDE de Valencia, y allí tenían monedas de todos los años de plata.

desde la del 2002 hasta la de este año 2010.

así que los que querríais monedas de todos los años, ahora es el momento.


----------



## femstore (8 Jun 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Si lo haces con euros de chipre o malta puede que me apunte, pero de palau.... desconzco su moneda y lo estable que es XDDD
> 
> A ver si nos dices algo de las de francia, que tengo entre manos otro negociete con unas liberty de USA y tengo que "dividir fondos" xD



El Dollar de Palau equivale a 31 cnt de euro, y lleva bastante tiempo variando muy poquito, es bastante estable pero con un valor muy bajo.

Es que esta semana es la convención numismática de San Petersburgo, yo no he podido ir por motivos personales pero hay representación mia ahi, los comerciantes andan hasta arriba y por eso se demoran sus respuestas..a ver si me lo dicen pronto porque ya hay 285 monedas reservadas :XX:

Por cierto, el precio que me den, es el que os cobraré. Enseñaré factura a quien no se lo quiera creer.


EDITO:
*PLEASE
LAS RESERVAS....O EN ESTE HILO, O A MI MAIL PERSONAL fem @ femstore. es
Por que por privado es un caos, aunque los que habéis escrito hasta el día de hoy, ya estáis apuntados.*


----------



## silber (8 Jun 2010)

¿Seguro que las recomprarian en francia por su valor facial?

Si el oro baja y luego los franchutes dicen que como son conmemorativas no las cambian por los euros...


----------



## femstore (8 Jun 2010)

Bueno, para los que les pueda interesar....


1000 euros 2010.

310.689 gramos (10 onzas)
Diámetro 65 mm
Calidad Proof
*TIRADA 39*


Sale el 13 de Septiembre, pero ya han sido fabricadas, al igual que las anteriores del post. Ya están en manos de distribuidores, pero debido a lo que llamamos entre dealers EMBARGO no podrán comercializarse hasta la fecha oficial.

Precios:
Puedo conseguir SÓLO 9 piezas a estros precios

*1 Moneda a 10.000 Euros* a Día de hoy sale muy bien. Joder..hay rapidos en el foro. VENDIDA
8 monedas a 12.500 euros por moneda. Entrego factura del distribuidor.












Precio sin envío.


----------



## femstore (8 Jun 2010)

silber dijo:


> ¿Seguro que las recomprarian en francia por su valor facial?
> 
> Si el oro baja y luego los franchutes dicen que como son conmemorativas no las cambian por los euros...



Eso también puede pasar aqui con las monedas de 12 euros.
El mejor mercado para esas monedas francesas será internet.


----------



## puntodecontrol (8 Jun 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Eso también puede pasar aqui con las monedas de 12 euros.
> El mejor mercado para esas monedas francesas será internet.



exacto, solo que las de 12 € tiene un overspot del 40% y las de oro cotizan al mismo precio que el oro o menos.

Por cierto, no nos dejaran los franchutes de venderlas ahora que ya vale mas el oro que la moneda, no??
Que la fnmt la cabrona ya ha subido los precios varias veces cuando tendian a igualarse....


----------



## Vedast_borrado (8 Jun 2010)

femstore dijo:


> *1 Moneda a 10.000 Euros a Día de hoy sale muy bien. Joder..hay rapidos en el foro. VENDIDA*



Bueno, pues nada que pensar entonces XD
12 500 ya es demasiado, aunque que sólo haya 39 (si no he entendido mal), la hace interesante desde el punto de vista numismático, ¿no?


----------



## femstore (8 Jun 2010)

Vedast dijo:


> Bueno, pues nada que pensar entonces XD



es ACOJONANTE la cantidad de gente que lee el foro sin participar o sin estar registrado....en las convenciones me asombro también

Si, al haber 39 la hace interesante, aunque yo no la recomiendo.
El oro sube y baja, puede llegar a los 15.000 o bajar a los 8000...y además son 1000 euros de facial...
Es una moneda demasiado cara para cotizar en el mundo del coleccionismo.


----------



## Vedast_borrado (8 Jun 2010)

femstore dijo:


> es ACOJONANTE la cantidad de gente que lee el foro sin participar o sin estar registrado....en las convenciones me asombro también
> 
> Si, al haber 39 la hace interesante, aunque yo no la recomiendo.
> El oro sube y baja, puede llegar a los 15.000 o bajar a los 8000...y además son 1000 euros de facial...
> Es una moneda demasiado cara para cotizar en el mundo del coleccionismo.



Es que por 10 000 era muy interesante, están ya a más de 1100 las bullion de 1 onza.


----------



## femstore (8 Jun 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> exacto, solo que las de 12 € tiene un overspot del 40% y las de oro cotizan al mismo precio que el oro o menos.
> 
> Por cierto, no nos dejaran los franchutes de venderlas ahora que ya vale mas el oro que la moneda, no??
> Que la fnmt la cabrona ya ha subido los precios varias veces cuando tendian a igualarse....



Las que se haya quedado la Mint subirán de precio, ya que siempre lo avisan. Si el oro supera el facial, modifican el precio de venta al spot + 5 %...SÓLO en la Mint.

España es caso aparte :XX:

Lo bueno de Francia es que las monedas ya han sido fabricadas y distribuidas, por tanto los comerciantes y distribuidores se harán buena publicidad vendiéndolas a facial, incluso por debajo si el pedido es bueno.
Aunque haya gente que no lo entienda, y dirá que es absurdo que las vendan por debajo de 500 euros si el facial son 500 euros, ya adelanto que la cosa no es tan simple como eso.
Si yo vendo monedas, y tengo una de 500 euros, que puedo vender en 500, pero en 490 gano dinero, la vendo en 490 pues el cliente que me la compre tendrá una buena referencia mia y tal vez gracias a no ganar 10 euros en ese momento, pueda hacer ventas de miles de euros más adelante.


----------



## femstore (8 Jun 2010)

Vedast dijo:


> Es que por 10 000 era muy interesante, están ya a más de 1100 las bullion de 1 onza.



a 500 te digo quien te vende de media onza :XX:


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (8 Jun 2010)

A ver que me he perdido porque el hilo iba de las monedas de 12 € de la FNMT, las monedas que estais reservando son estas?:

100 € Gold Brilliant Uncirculated 2010 -


250 € Gold Brilliant Uncirculated 2009 -

Si se compran a facial parece que merece la pena, sale a unos 32 € el gramo, si sube eso que ganas y si baja te aseguras el facial al menos en Francia.

Me pediría algunas en función del precio.


----------



## femstore (8 Jun 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> el cabron lo hace pa pagarse viajecitos al caribe gratis gracias a las moneditas.... )))



Ojalá me diera para pagarme esos viajecitos :XX:

Pero no he encontrado nunca un viaje a Palau por menos de 9000 euros :


----------



## femstore (8 Jun 2010)

Enrico Zola dijo:


> NO, yo lo digo porque si os meteis en su página (*publicidad* * publicidad*) tiene un huevo de monedas de esas islas del pacifico a parte de otras monedas muy interesantes.
> 
> (femstore quiero 4 monedas de plata gratis por esta publi que te hago):XX::XX:



jaja
Tengo monedas de esas, por que soy el único distribuidor oficial para España de dichos paises, y además, por que me encantan tanto para coleccionar como para comerciar. Son bonitas, atraen a curiosos y dejan muy buen margen comercial además de una revalorización más que demostrada.


----------



## femstore (8 Jun 2010)

sakeo dijo:


> Recordar que este hilo es para hablar de la moneda de 12€
> 
> dicho lo cual digo:
> 
> ...



No se que hace el BDE de Valencia, que tiene cosas que no tiene ningún otro.
El año pasado emitió unas monedas de 2 euros con una variante en las estrellas (eran bastante más grandes de lo normal), y dichas monedas terminaron vendiéndose por más de 20 euros tras su lanzamiento :8::8:


----------



## TorNO (8 Jun 2010)

Bueno, en el BDE de Badajoz, también tienen monedas de 12 euros de todos los años.

Del año que menos tienen aún les quedan 1500 monedas.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (9 Jun 2010)

femstore dijo:


> En las oficinas de La Poste sólo venden 1 por persona y necesitas ser frances o suizo para poder comprarla *si la demanda es elevada.*
> Que vaya alguien y lo cuente si no lo creeis....pero recordad que los franceses son tan soberbios que los argentinos parecen humildes a su lado :XX: Primero lo suyo, luego lo de los demás (en negocios)



Yo ya he ido y te lo cuento. No es cierto que tengas que ser francés en absoluto. En ningún momento te piden ninguna prueba de nacionalidad.


----------



## puntodecontrol (9 Jun 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Yo ya he ido y te lo cuento. No es cierto que tengas que ser francés en absoluto. En ningún momento te piden ninguna prueba de nacionalidad.



Si es que has ido... compraste las que tienen el mismo valor facial que el de venta???


----------



## Monsterspeculator (9 Jun 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Si es que has ido... compraste las que tienen el mismo valor facial que el de venta???



Si.

Compre en el 2009 cuando salieron en La Poste (correos) donde las encargas por el valor facial, y como indico en el otro hilo he ido esta tarde a la Monnaie donde puedes encargar hasta 5 de 100 euros por el valor facial.


----------



## puntodecontrol (9 Jun 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Si.
> 
> Compre en el 2009 cuando salieron en La Poste (correos) donde las encargas por el valor facial, y como indico en el otro hilo he ido esta tarde a la Monnaie donde puedes encargar hasta 5 de 100 euros por el valor facial.



En 10 dias a ver si tengo suerte y digo lo mismo....
aunque igual femstore las trae por debajo del facial y que les den a los franchutes....


----------



## Vedast_borrado (9 Jun 2010)

TorNO dijo:


> Bueno, en el BDE de Badajoz, también tienen monedas de 12 euros de todos los años.
> 
> Del año que menos tienen aún les quedan 1500 monedas.



¿Sabéis cuántas hay de cada año? Me suena haber visto por ahí que 2 millones.


----------



## Vedast_borrado (9 Jun 2010)

A parte de las francesas de oro, las españolas de 12, las alemanas de 10 y las holandesas de 5, ¿sabéis de alguna moneda más de este tipo (con valor facial próximo al del metal que contiene)?


----------



## burbujasplot (9 Jun 2010)

Aferro dijo:


> Hola.
> Creo que las monedas de 12 euros españolas tienen unos 16 gramos de plata, es decir, media onza.
> Viendo que en las páginas alemanas una monedas de 1/2 onza está por los 11 euros. ¿Son mas apetecibles ahora las de 12 euros que tienen una liquidez inmediata?
> 
> ...



Depende de la tirada de cada moneda, como si es de medio gramo y la otra de un kilo, todo depende de la tirada


----------



## TorNO (14 Jun 2010)

Sino tengo mal entendido la tirada anual de monedas de 12 euros es de 2 millones de piezas, ¿Es posible saber en algun sitio cuantas son, realmente, las que se han vendido y cuantas están aún en el BDE?


----------



## Vedast_borrado (29 Jun 2010)

He encontrado una moneda de Austria de 20 euros: Austria 20-Euro Empress Elisabeth Railway Silver Commemorative | Silver Coins Today. 

Por lo visto parece que no se pueden conseguir a tal precio, y se venden en tiendas al doble (por ejemplo: Österreich Silber Euro). ¿Sabéis algo más de estas monedas?


----------



## destroysistema (30 Jun 2010)

Vedast dijo:


> He encontrado una moneda de Austria de 20 euros: Austria 20-Euro Empress Elisabeth Railway Silver Commemorative | Silver Coins Today.
> 
> Por lo visto parece que no se pueden conseguir a tal precio, y se venden en tiendas al doble (por ejemplo: Österreich Silber Euro). ¿Sabéis algo más de estas monedas?



"The coin is currently priced at €37.95, or about $52..."


----------



## femstore (30 Jun 2010)

Vedast dijo:


> He encontrado una moneda de Austria de 20 euros: Austria 20-Euro Empress Elisabeth Railway Silver Commemorative | Silver Coins Today.
> 
> Por lo visto parece que no se pueden conseguir a tal precio, y se venden en tiendas al doble (por ejemplo: Österreich Silber Euro). ¿Sabéis algo más de estas monedas?



Por general todas las monedas "Österreich" salen con unos precios anormales.
Tiradas enormes..precios desorbitados...
finalmente la podrás comprar por menos del precio inicial en Ebay...como pasa con las de niobio etc etc etc


----------



## Vedast_borrado (30 Jun 2010)

A mí me dijo uno por Ebay hoy que las monedas de 12 euros españolas no son legales desde 2004. Me encanta ver a gente que no tiene ni idea de lo que vende.


----------



## Ulisses (30 Jun 2010)

Pues yo no sé si son legales o no. Pero hoy he comprado 100

P.D. No es que ande comprando lotes de 100 monedas todos los dias, eh¡¡¡¡


----------



## femstore (30 Jun 2010)

señor lobo dijo:


> yo estuve a punto de comprarlas pero me eche atras en el ultimo momento porque me dijeron que NO ERAN MONEDA DE CURSO LEGAL, solo para coleccionistas
> 
> 
> ojo
> ...




Moneda CONMEMORATIVA de curso legal.

Puedes usarlas perfectamente en cualquier lugar


----------



## Mochuelo (30 Jun 2010)

señor lobo dijo:


> yo estuve a punto de comprarlas pero me eche atras en el ultimo momento porque me dijeron que NO ERAN MONEDA DE CURSO LEGAL, solo para coleccionistas
> 
> 
> ojo
> ...



Creo que Monster dejo bien claro este asunto citando el texto legal aunque no se si esta en este hilo. Pero dejaba bien claro que era moneda de curso legal, aunque solo en España. Por tanto no se compran, se cambian...


----------



## Vedast_borrado (30 Jun 2010)

ulisses dijo:


> Pues yo no sé si son legales o no. Pero hoy he comprado 100
> 
> P.D. No es que ande comprando lotes de 100 monedas todos los dias, eh¡¡¡¡



No será en el Banco de España :-o

Desde el 1 de junio sólo te cambian 1000 euros al día.


----------



## Ulisses (1 Jul 2010)

Vedast dijo:


> No será en el Banco de España :-o
> 
> Desde el 1 de junio sólo te cambian 1000 euros al día.



No, no ha sido en el BdE. Y eso que no me queda lejos. Se las he encargado a uno del BBVA que frecuenta la misma taberna que yo. Ya sabes como son los bares de gallegos....entrega de monedas en mano (Con grasumio de las alitas de pollo y vino albariño, para que cojan una pátina bonita)

Pues pensaba pasarme por el BdE en cuanto tuviese un hueco por la mañana, gracias por la INFO, no sabía lo del tope de 1000 euros.


----------



## Renovatio (1 Jul 2010)

Os comento un temilla importante.

Las monedas de 12 euros de plata, desde el 2004 no todos los bancos están obligados a aceptarlas, solo aquellos que hayan pedido remesas al Banco de España. Por ejemplo, Caja España lleva 3 años sin pedirlas, por que (en palabras de un dire de ofi) "nos cuestan 12 y no ganamos nada" Y claro, un banco vender cosas que valen 12 por 12 le salen ronchas... Y si no han pedido al BdE, no las aceptan (y creedme, llamamos hasta el responsable de Compensaciones).

La gente que sepa lo que son las aceptarán como pago, pero el único sitio donde están obligados (por ley, you know, luego lo que hicieran en el MadMax...) a aceptarlas es el Banco de España.

Yo hace unos años me emocioné bastante con estas monedas, pero visto el poco "support" que tienen ahora mismo no son ni un 10% de mi cartera de silver.

Por lo que si que son muy interesantes es por el residuo nominal, la segunda mejor opción son los Maple Leaf, $5 canadienses por onza. Si la onza baja a $3 (no imagino como) nuestras queridas maples nos comprarían un buen menú Big Mac en Toronto


----------



## Ulisses (1 Jul 2010)

Bueno, la verdad es que no se han roto la cabeza en su diseño. Es una moneda sosa sin valor numismático, del estilo de los 50 francos franceses. Lo importante es que es una moneda manejable, un poquito más que media onza troy. En este momento, su valor en plata es de 8,07 euros, lo que sitúa el precio sobre el spot en unos "razonables" 4 euros. Y, lógicamente, está el asunto de su liquidez inmediata a valor facial.


----------



## Vedast_borrado (1 Jul 2010)

Otra cosa muy buena que tiene también esta moneda es que no hay spread de compraventa. Vas un día al Banco de España, las compras por 12 euros, y al siguiente vuelves y te dan 12 euros. Esa parte me gusta mucho también. La mala es el overspot y que para usarla por el valor facial ocupa y pesa mucho más que billetes, además que en ciertos sitios perderás tiempo para que te las acepten (voy a empezar a probar a usarlas para comprar).


----------



## Vedast_borrado (2 Jul 2010)

señor lobo dijo:


> y como es, vas a un banco y le dices, soy judio quiero monedas de plata.
> y ya esta?
> en que entidades aparte del banco de españa¿



Lo de judío no hace falta.

En cualquier banco puedes pedir que te traigan. Puede ser que tengan algunas, pero es raro.


----------



## Iscalle lura (2 Jul 2010)

Pues quiza me haga con unas cuantas monedillas de estas...


----------



## Vedast_borrado (3 Jul 2010)

¿Habéis visto esto?

Swissmint > Produkte

Lo he sacado de este hilo: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones-alternativas/167034-como-comprar-chf.html

Valor facial de 20 francos, lo venden a 20 francos y lleva 16.7g de plata. Si le sumamos que es invertir en una moneda bastante segura, parece una opción bastante interesante.


----------



## Iscalle lura (3 Jul 2010)

Pero creo que no es de curso legal. Una pena...


----------



## femstore (3 Jul 2010)

Iscalle lura dijo:


> Pero creo que no es de curso legal. Una pena...



igualmente, CONMEMORATIVA de curso legal.
Es buena compra, con un valor numismático +20-30%


----------



## Vedast_borrado (3 Jul 2010)

femstore dijo:


> igualmente, CONMEMORATIVA de curso legal.
> Es buena compra, con un valor numismático +20-30%



¿Se puede usar por un valor de 20 CHF en Suiza entonces?


----------



## femstore (3 Jul 2010)

Vedast dijo:


> ¿Se puede usar por un valor de 20 CHF en Suiza entonces?



Igual que las de 12 euros aqui, las de 20 francos de Benin de marihuana o las de 10 euros en Alemania, otra cosa es que la gente esté familiarizada con ellas y te las quieran coger...pero no deberían ponerte pega alguna.


----------



## Vedast_borrado (4 Jul 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Igual que las de 12 euros aqui, las de 20 francos de Benin de marihuana o las de 10 euros en Alemania, otra cosa es que la gente esté familiarizada con ellas y te las quieran coger...pero no deberían ponerte pega alguna.



Estupendo. Pues habrá que informarse. Si se pueden conseguir por muy poco más de 20 CHF, parece una buena opción para diversificar, por estar de paso inviertiendo en una divisa segura.


----------



## Vedast_borrado (4 Jul 2010)

señor lobo dijo:


> sumale gastos de envio aduanas etc etc vaselina vaselina vaselina



Los gastos de envío comprando una cantidad decente no debería suponer mucho porcentualmente. Lo de la aduana sí sería muy mala cosa :S


----------



## femstore (4 Jul 2010)

Vedast dijo:


> Los gastos de envío comprando una cantidad decente no debería suponer mucho porcentualmente. Lo de la aduana sí sería muy mala cosa :S



Viniendo de suiza si el pedido es inferior a 1000 euros no debería parar en aduanas...
Al menos a mi sólo me paran los que superan ese importe, y así me lo explicaron en su día


----------



## femstore (4 Jul 2010)

señor lobo dijo:


> no se, no me acaba de convencer lo de las suizas
> 
> y que me deciis de las de 1 centimo?
> que tienen nosecuanto cobre o algo parecido que vale más que el propio centimo



Lo que nos va a costar el gimnasio para poder levantar cajas con monedas de 1 centimo quita la rentabilidad al metal :XX:


----------



## Vedast_borrado (5 Jul 2010)

señor lobo dijo:


> otra pega, si nos vamos del euro, esas moneditas no valen fuera de españa, y dentro tampoco, solo te queda la plata.



Sería ir a Suiza a cambiarlas. Pero bueno, ese problema ya lo teníamos con las monedas francesas, aunque pille un poco más cerca.


----------



## -H- (17 Nov 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Reservadas.
> 
> Con las tuyas ya vais por 80 piezas de 100 euros, y 15 de 500....
> 
> ...




¿En que quedo todo esto? ¿hay todavía de 100 euros? Yo estaría interesado en pillar de 100 euros a valor facial unas cuantas


----------



## puntodecontrol (17 Nov 2010)

-H- dijo:


> ¿En que quedo todo esto? ¿hay todavía de 100 euros? Yo estaría interesado en pillar de 100 euros a valor facial unas cuantas



Y yo tb todas las que pueda .... XDD

No, ya no quedan, ahora las venden en ebay o por ahi sobre un 25-30% sobre el facial.

Menos mal que hice con alguna, pena de no haber podido pillar todas las que quise.


----------



## -H- (17 Nov 2010)

Entonces habrá que prepararse para el año que viene pillar directamente en la casa de la moneda. Monster, ¿cómo se hace para encargar en la casa de la moneda francesa? ¿se puede encargar por email y recoger en mano cuando toque?


----------



## puntodecontrol (17 Nov 2010)

-H- dijo:


> Entonces habrá que prepararse para el año que viene pillar directamente en la casa de la moneda. Monster, ¿cómo se hace para encargar en la casa de la moneda francesa? ¿se puede encargar por email y recoger en mano cuando toque?



Segun comentan, el año que viene las venderan por 130 € en la casa oficial.....


----------



## Vedast_borrado (17 Nov 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Segun comentan, el año que viene las venderan por 130 € en la casa oficial.....



¿Pero con facial de 130?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (18 Nov 2010)

-H- dijo:


> Entonces habrá que prepararse para el año que viene pillar directamente en la casa de la moneda. Monster, ¿cómo se hace para encargar en la casa de la moneda francesa? ¿se puede encargar por email y recoger en mano cuando toque?



Saludos -H- . Hacía tiempo que no te veíamos...

En este hilo explico como hice:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...das-francia-de-oro-al-mismo-valor-facial.html

Como verás un "gran dealer" pretendía que sólo se podían comprar a través de profesionales...Sin embargo puedes ver mi factura posteada y las monedas escaneadas.

Tienes tres maneras de conseguirlas:

(1) Ir a cualquier oficina de correos el primer día a primera hora de la fecha en que se pueden hacer los encargos. Ten en cuenta que en un par de horas han agotado el cupo. Encargo de una por persona, salvo que te cameles a la postière...

(2) El primer día encargarlas en la web de La Monnaie. Una por persona. Te las envían por correo.

(3) El primer, y tal vez el segundo día, encargarlas en persona en La Monnaie en París. Se paga un adelanto del 30%. Luego hay que ir en persona a buscarlas. Límite de 5 monedas por persona para las de 100 euros...salvo que te cameles a la dependienta...

Si necesitáis ayuda me lo decís.


----------



## puntodecontrol (18 Nov 2010)

Vedast dijo:


> ¿Pero con facial de 130?



Creo que no, pero no estoy seguro....
Sino, no seria tan mala inversion/seguro....


----------



## Íbera (18 Nov 2010)

goldstar dijo:


> Las monedas españolas de 12 euros de plata son de curso legal unicamente en España. Las puedes pillar en cualquier oficina de banco a cambio de 12 euros de tu bolsillo o previo cargo en cuenta si eres cliente de ese banco/caja. Aunque es de gilis como tu dices, ir a comprar el pan y pagar con una moneda de 12 euros de plata sabiendo que hay media onza de plata en esa moneda :XX:
> 
> Saludos



Pero a ver, si voy a comprar el pan con esa moneda es como si literalmente tuviera 12 euros ¿no?. O sea sería de gilis únicamente por la pérdida de tiempo que me habría supuesto hacerme de una moneda a la que no le voy a dar un uso lógico y consecuente (guardarla en el colchón por el momento).

¿Decís que la tirada era limitada? ¿entonces yo no puedo ir ahora a comprar monedas de plata?.

Bueno saludos.


----------



## segundaresidencia (18 Nov 2010)

Íbera dijo:


> Pero a ver, si voy a comprar el pan con esa moneda es como si literalmente tuviera 12 euros ¿no?. O sea sería de gilis únicamente por la pérdida de tiempo que me habría supuesto hacerme de una moneda a la que no le voy a dar un uso lógico y consecuente (guardarla en el colchón por el momento).
> 
> ¿Decís que la tirada era limitada? ¿entonces yo no puedo ir ahora a comprar monedas de plata?.
> 
> Bueno saludos.



claro que puedes ir a comprarlas, es mas ,si fuese yo el cajero que te las tuviese que vender, por tu simpatia y encanto ni te las cobraria 

un saludo ibera


----------



## Íbera (18 Nov 2010)

señor lobo dijo:


> otra pega, si nos vamos del euro, esas moneditas no valen fuera de españa, y dentro tampoco, solo te queda la plata.



Pero la chicha está en que tendrá ese valor por el peso en plata de la moneda ¿no?. Jolín estoy pegada... que alguien me explique cómo va esto. Dependerá de como esté la plata en el mercado en el momento, luego el valor que le den de 12 euros podrá variar y subir o bajar... ¿y cómo sé yo que a pesar de poderse ir a la mierda el euro esa moneda va a seguir valiendo 12 euros o más?.

Supongo que aún perdiendo valor, me interesa más tener algo por poco que sea (una moneda de plata que valga 4 euros por ejemplo aunque me haya costado 12) a no tener nada... (o sea una moneda de euro normal que por una catastrofe económica pierda su valor).ienso:


----------



## Íbera (18 Nov 2010)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> claro que puedes ir a comprarlas, es mas ,si fuese yo el cajero que te las tuviese que vender, por tu simpatia y encanto ni te las cobraria
> 
> un saludo ibera



Gracias, pero me parece a mí que hay burbuja de cajeras en los bancos, así que no tendré yo esa suerte . Saludos.


----------



## segundaresidencia (18 Nov 2010)

Íbera dijo:


> Gracias, pero me parece a mí que hay burbuja de cajeras en los bancos, así que no tendré yo esa suerte . Saludos.



en el banco de españa en madrid de momento no he visto ninguna mujer


----------



## Fofernico (18 Nov 2010)

Acabo de comprar monedas en el BdE de Madrid, ventanilla 31.

Pregunta: Quedan muchas?
Respuesta: Del 2010 las que quieras.
P: Cuando salgan las de 20€ retirarán estas?
R: Ni idea

Saludos


----------



## Da Grappla_borrado (18 Nov 2010)

Íbera dijo:


> Gracias, pero me parece a mí que hay burbuja de cajeras en los bancos, así que no tendré yo esa suerte . Saludos.



Como aparezcas tú por la caja del BdE de Madrid, con la fauna que hay tras las ventanillas casi que marcan en rojo la fecha del día de tu llegada.

O no, porque...



Fofernico dijo:


> Acabo de comprar monedas en el BdE de Madrid, ventanilla 31.
> 
> Pregunta: Quedan muchas?
> Respuesta: Del 2010 las que quieras.
> ...



A mí me dijo en octubre que no había más.


ienso:


----------



## Monsterspeculator (18 Nov 2010)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> claro que puedes ir a comprarlas, es mas ,si fuese yo el cajero que te las tuviese que vender, por tu simpatia y encanto ni te las cobraria
> 
> un saludo ibera



::

Moderador, limpie las babas del hilo que no nos dejan leer :XX:

Joder, otro hilo jodido por secondhome.


----------



## -H- (18 Nov 2010)

Da Grappla dijo:


> Como aparezcas tú por la caja del BdE de Madrid, con la fauna que hay tras las ventanillas casi que marcan en rojo la fecha del día de tu llegada.
> 
> O no, porque...
> 
> ...



No te fies de los cajeros del BdE de Madrid, sobre todo si son alopécicos, están contra los burbujistas acaparadores


----------



## olestalkyn (2 Dic 2011)

Qué tiempos aquellos  ...


----------



## gamusino30 (2 Dic 2011)

olestalkyn dijo:


> Qué tiempos aquellos  ...



Malvado, que susto me has pegao con el reflote :ouch:. Ya creia que alguien andaba muy perdido.


----------

